# How long does powdered bute take to work?



## jumpthemoon (25 June 2007)

As subject really....I gave my boy 2 sachets of powdered bute at about 2.30pm today. When should they have started to kick in and provide pain relief?


----------



## Llwyncwn (25 June 2007)

Would have kicked in less than an hour after taking it.


----------



## jumpthemoon (25 June 2007)

Really? The full effect or would it gradually get stronger over a few hours?


----------



## _daisy_ (25 June 2007)

wouldve said around 30mins to 1hr after feeding it. Has it not made any difference to your guy?


----------



## jumpthemoon (25 June 2007)

I think its made a bit of difference but he still looked like he was uncomfortable at 6pm tonight. I'm not sure if its actually pain or if he's just uncomfortable because his hock is swollen and he cant straighten it properly....


----------



## Llwyncwn (25 June 2007)

The bute would be working fine (are you sure he has eaten it and not kicked his bucket all around the stable in temper)?

The hock is probably bruised and uncomfortable but the bute will help to take the swelling down and ease any pain he may be in.


----------



## zigzag (25 June 2007)

My vet told me the bute powders take 3 odd hours to kick in, bute paste and hour, the bute injection 15 mins


----------

